# ISP in East Delhi



## kaku3010 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am a past MTNL user, but in my whole area the MTNL goes down 2 years ago.



Currently I live in Geeta Colony, Delhi-110031 ,, can anyone give me the Idea of good ISP in my locality,, and is Spectranet exist is my area? 

And what about Nexter, hows its service and speed.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 14, 2014)

I hate to be a bearer of bad news, but there isn't a single service which have good plans with no/acceptable FUP.
Call spectranet on their toll free number to ask for availability of their service in Geeta Colony. Chances are their wont be any.

Don't know about Nextra*.

After doing hell of a research, I now own Pacenet. Its good enough. I pay 930/- for 1 Mbps Unlimited. And by unlimited I mean, MTNL like Unlimited.
You may want to refer this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/180237-best-unlimited-broadband-delhi-rs-1k.html


----------



## hitesh (Apr 14, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> I am a past MTNL user, *but in my whole area the MTNL goes down 2 years ago.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What ?! No MTNL in your area ?


----------



## kaku3010 (Apr 15, 2014)

hitesh said:


> What ?! No MTNL in your area ?



MTNL bro, it really sucks, it connection is equal to no connection.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I hate to be a bearer of bad news, but there isn't a single service which have good plans with no/acceptable FUP.
> Call spectranet on their toll free number to ask for availability of their service in Geeta Colony. Chances are their wont be any.
> 
> Don't know about Nextra*.
> ...



Can you give me phone number of Pacenet, i am unable to find there site and number on internet.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 15, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> MTNL bro, it really sucks, it connection is equal to no connection.



Maybe it is the pathetic mtnl modem instead of the connection like in my case ?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 15, 2014)

kaku3010 said:


> Can you give me phone number of Pacenet, i am unable to find there site and number on internet.



Looks like their site is down. Thankfully my pacenet connection is still alive. Here's a few numbers:
011 6525 5588
011 4550 0827
011 4550 0828
011 4550 0829


----------

